# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  newbie question: Saltwater from LS or self mix?

## daoism

hi all i am thinking of starting a pico reef tank with IQ3. am still reading up on the basics of doing a marine tank, but may i know what's best for local marine fishes?

----------


## benjamin216

I think Aquastar at yishun got sell. Else go seaside take, my father used to do that.

----------


## BFG

None of the live stock are local but imported in from various countries.

----------


## stormhawk

My advice is to read up more on Google, or get a guide book to reef tanks, before you decide to take the plunge into the marine hobby. Compatibility of species, size, etc, is all paramount in making your choice of livestock. If you are starting a pico tank, then perhaps you can try and keep marine cleaner shrimps instead. An all-invert tank is very interesting to watch at times.  :Very Happy:

----------


## xaine

For starters, doing a marine pico tank is a uphill task and requires alot of effort. 

As to answer your question.
Unless you have a storage space for the natural seawater (as they normally sells by 10L), the iq3 is about 8-9L, you might consider using salt mix.

As the iq3 is really small, I don't think a decent protein skimmer can fit in the overflow compartment, a frequent water change is necessary.

----------


## spkentchai

External skimmer is more likely to solve the slimmer prob

----------


## kominato

Salt mix is cleaner, less polluted etc. I have personally seen trucks sucking sea water from overhead bridge along ECP. I looked at the water below and was quite horrified. Since then I went for salt mix.

----------


## midniteguy

i personally mix my own salt water back then. but must careful as will make floor sticky.

----------


## Noobz

Sorry for asking a noobie question but what the mixing ratio if using salt mix?

----------


## BFG

No ratio. You need a refractometer to read the correct salinity level.

----------


## Noobz

> No ratio. You need a refractometer to read the correct salinity level.


Sorry to ask again what is the correct salinity level? Any particular range?

----------


## BFG

If you intend to keep corals, it should be close to 1.026 .

----------


## bravobb

> i personally mix my own salt water back then. but must careful as will make floor sticky.


Sorry for asking a stupid answer.
I got a friend who is into marine fish tank... i went to his place, the floor sticky as you mentioned.
Does it happen for all marine tank hobbies ?

----------


## BFG

Definitely not. It depend on personal hygiene.

----------


## bravobb

> Definitely not. It depend on personal hygiene.


Thanks for the prompt reply.. (I think i have made a typo error in my question... should be a question NOT answer.)
Now i feel more comfortable to continue my planning on the marine setup.

Sorry, my question was not complete.
My case is that i only mop the floor once a month, but sweep the floor everyday, and my floor is not sticky.
So if i have a saltwater tank, will my environment changes ?
Understand that seawater can rust metal, but can a saltwater tank does such damage ? How about a 5x2x2 feet tank ?

----------


## BFG

Saltwater can and will rust metal if given the chance for them to come into contact with each other. Avoid using metal structure for your tank. Get a proper setup consisting of a cabinet, a sump and your ideal display tank. On the subject of sticky floor, that will depend entirely on the person. If they are very careful, sticky floor won't happen. For me, a dry rag hanged near the tank is always handy to catch any saltwater from dripping off my hand. An old towel is also useful. I would not work on my tank without these being present and arranged at the working area.

----------


## bravobb

I have a spare tank with metal stand. Look like it is not so suitable and may post problems to me in future.
Thanks for providing these important points. It is definitely very helpful.
Look like i will consider a freshwater planted tank instead.
Switching to planted sections for more details.

Thank you !

----------


## chwh52

planted tank will be easier to maintain and less costly! Enjoy!

----------


## bravobb

> planted tank will be easier to maintain and less costly! Enjoy!


Thanks. I have some more doubts need to clarify, but this is a marine thread so i will open a new thread at planted section.

----------


## yeo99

I prefer to use the salt mix, as it is free of ich. NSW may contain ich and it can wipe out your fishes easily in the tank especially for a small tank like pico size. So pre-mix is a better choice.

The floor will only be sticky if there is salt water splits on the floor, just make sure you mop the floor with clean water. This only happen during the water change. Other than that, the floor will not be sticky at all.

----------


## balefire

I will choose salt mix any day. The salt mix that we buy have been scientifically mix to contain the correct amount of mineral and trace element to mimic the reef enviroment.

----------


## Solasido

Saltmix better, but you will have to prepare DI water to mix. For pico tank, you can use NTUC distiller water instead.

Pico tank's water parameter is much more difficult to control.
You may be able to keep just a small fish and some hardy corals.

----------


## clkong

if you are using air pump to mix the salt mix, then make sure you cover the container, else the surrounding will be sticky. Likewise minimise mico bubbles created by your filter or pump. Clean the surrounding with wet cloth immediately after your maintenance.

----------

